# Question about finishing forks



## Haze (Sep 2, 2013)

Hi,

I have made about 10 slingshots but none of them have their final coatings on them. They all have some linseed oil, but I need some advice on getting a high shine.

Can someone help me out?


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Well that depends on what you decide to finish them with..
Also sand, sand and sand some more!
You may find that after linseed or any liquids, will raise the grain a bit, so it helps to scuff with the grain direction with a fine sand paper before the finish..
I usually sand to 400 grit if im applying a pu or lacquer finish, but go a bit higher usually 600 plus for an oiled and waxed finish.. a good buff with the felt wheel brings out the shine the finish.. Im sure others have their ideas and ways too share also 
Good luck!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

polyurethane is easy to finish with and will give you a high shine (especially if you use gloss) but it feels too slippery in my opinion, even with semi gloss. Shellac will give you a high shine, several members here do a nice shellac finish. Once again in my opinion too slippery once the hand gets a little sweaty out shooting... CA glue- (cheap super glue)will give you an amazing shine if done properly. There is a video from Nathan that is a good tutorial on CA finishes. CA can be slippery too when your hands get sweaty... You can see this is a problem for me! lol living in a very hot area doesn't help the hand sweat either. My preference is oil and wax with a nice buffing of the wax, having sanded appropriately, you'll get a great shine. You can re apply the oil/wax throughout the life of the sling. Think of it as maintenance... I find wax to feel the best in my sweaty hands. No slipping


----------



## Haze (Sep 2, 2013)

Awesome. Thanks Btoon.


----------



## VillageSniper (Jan 22, 2013)

If I could let you guys try out some of my poly gym finish, I think you would really like it. High Gloss, high traction, super build within a few coats. Some poly finishes feel silky and smooth, the ones for the gyms are quite the opposite and create a grippy surface... great advice from everyone.

Vs


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Go to the local gun shop and get some Tru-Oil or Stock finish. Easy, Fast, and looks Great.


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Second the Tru-Oil finish...inexpensive and leaves a great finish....needs to be sanded with OOOO steel wool between coats that have been allowed to dry overnight.


----------

